# Music for the Goats?



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I have decided to put a CD player into the mini-barn for the girls to listen to music...
Anyone else play music for their goats?

I already sing to Chloe while I am milking her, (I know, I know, I have PROBLEMS!) but I did notice that she has increased in production! She is giving me nearly half a quart extra each milking! That's an extra quart a day! 
Now I want to play music for them! LOL

Maybe I should consider committing myself to a looney bin? LoL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting. I wonder if just simply talking to them will work too. Just the soothing sound of a happy voice.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine have always had music in their barn. They are die hard '80's pop fans :-D


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

This is interesting!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Music keeps them much calmer. It gives them a focal point to keep their interest and keep their minds busy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I might need that for my 3 busy girls!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

We've always had music in the barn. I think the goats like it. I know when we use to milk , it seemed to calm the girls. Maybe I am loony also.:lol:


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I used to put music in the barn but then the radio broke ! I'm hoping to get another for my self as a Christmas present from myself my goats listen to country! Lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We have radio on 24/7. Its usually gospel so Im sure Grace thought she was being sung to.
Had a doe named Brikhaus; I always sang that song to her. One day the Commodores came on & she walked over to the fence nearest the barn to listen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I as well, have the radio on for them 24/7, it is from country to soft rock, around the 80's ect.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I also have a radio on in the barn during the day, 80's classic rock. I turn it on first thing and off when I'm finished for the evening. Which just made me wonder... If it's left on at night, could it help deter coyotes and other predetors?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is possible, especially if the coyotes are not use to it. But, I wouldn't put full trust in the radio, if they are hungry enough, they won't pay much attention to it.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We have a radio in the barn....right now it's playing Christmas music  Usually it's 80's rock!

I too think it helps calm them and they scream less when they're alone.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Interesting... I guess a radio in the barn is a MUST! I love music anyway... Wonder what my clan will like listening too


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep mine listen to the radio but its usually talk radio. Wonder if they are getting educated. Lol


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

This is an interesting thread.
We usually play country music in our barn when working or feeding. Once we were flipping stations and came across a classical music station playing. We turned it up loud enough for the goats outside to hear, and they all came up to the fence, it seemed they liked what they heard because they were cocking their heads to listen.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a playlist on my cell phone to play tunes while I milk, although I haven't done it as much since it got cold. Sierra likes Steve Perry (Journey) and Eagles the best!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I would steer clear of talk radio, too conservative. Production might actually go down. No liberal talk shows either, the girls will expect the government to provide milk for everyone! Certainly not heavy metal, last thing you want is a head banger on the milk stand. Gospel might be the route to go, with the constant references to the land of milk and honey.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

After morning feedings and chores I put on clasical music for them; a station from the radio. I put the radio on low volume as to not be so annoying. During milking time I do sing and talk to my girls! Then when I "tuck them all into bed" as I say, at night, I turn the radio off so that their mind can rest for the night.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe "Gangsta Rap" is the best music. No coyote would mess with a real hardcore ghetto goat!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

russellp said:


> I would steer clear of talk radio, too conservative. Production might actually go down. No liberal talk shows either, the girls will expect the government to provide milk for everyone! Certainly not heavy metal, last thing you want is a head banger on the milk stand. Gospel might be the route to go, with the constant references to the land of milk and honey.


Too funny


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

russellp said:


> Maybe "Gangsta Rap" is the best music. No coyote would mess with a real hardcore ghetto goat!


"Gangsta Rap" Love it! LMBO! Ghetto goat! It's early morning here and I almost spit my coffee out on that one!


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

I've sang to my girls ever since I got them...I think we all enjoy it!  They seemed to find it especially soothing during birthing season this past spring. No looney bin necessary...goats are great therapists!


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

We're looking to buy land about 3 hrs from where we are currently. Realtor showed us a real pretty spread down in the valley of the Kiamichi mountains in SE Oklahoma. (who knew OK had a mountain?). 
Wife told the realtor, this is really pretty, but my girls won't give milk here? He looked at her like she was nuts as she explained that "their" favorite country western station would never come in down in this valley!


----------



## faarside (Mar 2, 2014)

I regularly play piano and acoustic guitar (soundscapes-type) music in the barn for our goats and sheep. There is a definite and noticeable calming effect while the music is playing compared to when it is not, in addition to a slight increase in goat milk production. The music seems to keep them audibly focused on something, making them less susceptible to outside noise that use to startle and annoy them. Research has been done that corroborates the calming effect of music on farm animals (you can google it).


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

This is great! I play the irish bagpipes ( not loud like Scottish pipes ) and was hoping mine would enjoy it when they get home and settled in this summer. This is great news hopefully they will enjoy me playing for them in the evening!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Nooooooo, Chadwick! The bag of bagpipes is made of animal skin...often a goat's!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hahaha.....no goat hide is not used, cow is used now, but for most of history it was elk hide. You can't find tanned elk hide anymore for obvious reasons. You are great that got a good giggle out of me!

The irish frame drum the bodhran is the goatskin drum, you can run those guys out if you want! Hahahahaha


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They are starting to use pleather and vinyl for bagpipe bags now too!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm sorry you are right Italian pipes afghani pipes and several others do use goat, I just remembered. 

And the Winn goes to Himmel!


----------



## surfingirl (Feb 27, 2014)

When I sing to my goats I think they like it. I do it when I milk and they seem more relaxed.


----------

